# do I need to PCT?



## andy (May 7, 2018)

hi guys, sorry for my english. love from europe.
so my question. Im 30y.o run my first cycle (if it's even a cycle) 300mg mg of test Enanthate a week for 10 weeks , had no side effect though I'm feeling like I gained some 3-4kg.
So I've done my cycle 2weeks ago so I should start my PCT now, should I even get bothered to start one ,cause I feel great as when I started and dosages were almost non.
just to mention im bodybuilding naturally for 7 years, my natural test before starting test was 6.8 (from a ranges 3-9). 

Thanks.


----------



## snake (May 7, 2018)

There are other topics in your thread but to answer you question; Yes if you don't want to feel like shit.


----------



## motown1002 (May 7, 2018)

You don't take PCT for side effects, you use PCT to get your natural test going again.  This is something you should know.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 7, 2018)

Yes you need 50mg of Clomid every day for 30 days and 20mg nolva every day for 30 days. A few weeks after that get bloodwork done.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 7, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yes you need 50mg of Clomid every day for 30 days and 20mg nolva every day for 30 days. A few weeks after that get bloodwork done.



THIS>>>>

DId you use an AI when on cycle..?


----------



## andy (May 7, 2018)

that's excatly what im having for my PCT, thanks.


----------



## andy (May 7, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> THIS>>>>
> 
> DId you use an AI when on cycle..?




yes ,ofcourse.


----------



## andy (May 8, 2018)

so.. my PCT is gonna be around 3 weeks and im stacking

Nolvadex day1-60mg ; 10days-40mg ; 7days-20mg
Chlomid  day1-200mg ;10days-75mg ;10days-25mg
also got my fish oils as they are my daily suplements.

so question is, should I even out the numbers or stay as it is? 
It is gonna be my first PCT and that's the protocol of PCT i found(after searching quite a bit)


----------



## Jin (May 8, 2018)

andy said:


> so.. my PCT is gonna be around 3 weeks and im stacking
> 
> Nolvadex day1-60mg ; 10days-40mg ; 7days-20mg
> Chlomid  day1-200mg ;10days-75mg ;10days-25mg
> ...





PillarofBalance said:


> Yes you need 50mg of Clomid every day for 30 days and 20mg nolva every day for 30 days. A few weeks after that get bloodwork done.



Your question was answered. 

You should be on fish oil year round and higher dose on cycle.


----------



## andy (May 8, 2018)

Jin said:


> Your question was answered.
> 
> You should be on fish oil year round and higher dose on cycle.



ups.. sorry missed it somehow.))

im taking 1000mg a fish oil daily year around, and when I started my cycle i double the dose and same doing on my PCT, would that be enough in your opinion?


----------



## Jin (May 8, 2018)

andy said:


> ups.. sorry missed it somehow.))
> 
> im taking 1000mg a fish oil daily year around, and when I started my cycle i double the dose and same doing on my PCT, would that be enough in your opinion?


Not enough. 

Here is a highly technical article on the subject. I suggest you skip to the last 3 paragraphs for the info you are looking for:

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/25232-Omega-6-3-data

I take 12grams of fish oil a day on cycle and that puts me within Mr.R's guidelines. 

I find it lowers my blood pressure at higher doses


----------



## andy (May 8, 2018)

Jin said:


> Not enough.
> 
> Here is a highly technical article on the subject. I suggest you skip to the last 3 paragraphs for the info you are looking for:
> 
> ...




This ir really useful ,thanks a lot!!


----------

